# Nouvelles maltraitances en crèche privée..



## Capri95 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Encore une histoire à faire froid dans le dos.
Des parents ont portés plainte contre la même micro-crèche, car ils soupçonnaient les gens de la crèche de maltraitance sur leur fille.

À l'époque, la petite Louise a quatre mois. Elle vient seulement d'arriver dans cette crèche, lorsqu'au mois de novembre, ses parents, Steeve et Émilie Grégoire découvrent à la fin d'une journée des traces sur le visage de son enfant : "Elle a des grosses marques de doigts au niveau de la tempe droite, des marques sous l'œil droit, et en plus des petites marques jaunes qui vont devenir des bleus dans les jours qui suivent. Ça ressemble à des coups, donc on aurait plutôt tendance à penser que ça ressemble à une claque."

Les parents, choqués, demandent des explications, mais les versions de la crèche varient. Une encadrante assure qu'un enfant s'est "assis" sur Louise, une autre intervenante explique qu'"elle s’est fait mordre par un petit garçon". Des explications qui ne sont pas convaincantes pour Emilie Grégoire, qui face à ces soupçons de maltraitances, porte plainte et retire donc sa fille de l'établissement : "On a eu beaucoup de mal à résilier, raconte la mère de famille. Ça a été une catastrophe, avec des escroqueries après au niveau de la résiliation."


"Il y a beaucoup d’angoisse parce qu’on se demande aussi ce qu’elle a subi. Quelle a été l’ampleur des coups qu’elle a pu recevoir ? Qu’est-ce qu’elle a pu aussi vivre d’autres jours ? On se demande aussi si il n'y a pas eu d’autres jours où elle a reçu d’autres coups sans qu’on le sache..."

Emilie Grégoire à franceinfo
Aujourd'hui, les parents de Louise en tremblent encore : "C'est atroce de vivre une chose pareille. Il y a beaucoup de culpabilité, de colère. C'est très lourd comme événement". Si la plainte du couple est classée sans suite en avril, Emilie Grégoire n'en restera pas là : "On est déjà complètement abasourdis par ce qui nous est arrivé et ce qui est arrivé récemment. Ce que l'on retient aujourd’hui, c’est que c’est une entreprise de malhonnêtes", dénonce la mère de famille. 

Elle poursuit à franceinfo : "On paye quand même une fortune à cette société. On pensait avoir trouvé le mode de garde idéal, qu’il y avait toujours plusieurs intervenantes. On se rend compte qu'il s'agissait d'une véritable escroquerie", regrette Emilie Grégoire, qui a écrit au procureur de Lyon et rejoint le collectif qui vient tout juste d'être créé. Contacté par franceinfo, People & Baby n'a, pour l'heure, pas donné suite à nos demandes.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Juillet 2022)

Oui j’ai appris ça par un papa hier, c’est INIMAGINABLE et comment se fait-il que ce soit « classé sans suite » ai-je bien compris ? Ça me semble tellement irréel,


----------



## liline17 (5 Juillet 2022)

j'ai vu la photo et il n'y a pas d'erreur possible, on voit bien les traces des doigts adultes, comment un adulte peut frapper avec autant de forces un enfant?
Et comble du cynisme, l'entreprise qui arnaque ces parents qui ne veulent plus confier leur enfant.
j'espère qu'il va y avoir un audit général des crèches, pour que seules les crèches sérieuses puissent continuer, et que les parents de ces bonnes crèches puissent être rassurés.


----------



## NounouNam (5 Juillet 2022)

Je n arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi lorsque l on ne supporte pas les pleurs d un enfant, on fait ce métier. 
Les parents confient se qu ils ont de plus précieux.


----------



## Capri95 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bien entendu c'est une marque de main, et pas un soi disant un petit qui c'est assit sur elle ! ou une morsure d'un autre enfant. C'est du grand n'importe quoi.
Il ne faut pas grand chose pour ouvrir une micro-crèche, c'est rapide. Alors il ne faut pas s'étonner que l'on emploi tout et n'importe quoi.. résultat c'est les petits et leur parents qui en sont les victimes sévèrement et tragiquement.
J'ai une micro-crèche en face de chez moi, et bien c'est pas reluisant.. pourtant elle est pleine à craquée..
Il y a une employée qui prend sa pose ok c'est normal mais en même temps c'est la pose clope.. bon sang l'odeur qu'elle doit dégager cette femme, perso à moi elle me fait peur !
Elle peut au moins ce retenir de fumé pendant son travail ! elle est avec des enfants toute la journée ! 
C'est pas la première fois que je la voit faire..


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Juillet 2022)

Alors il y a une crèche dans ma commune et j’ai une famille qui y habite juste devant et n’a ABSOLUMENT PAS voulu mettre ses enfants. Je les ai eus et étaient très étonnés de ce qu’elle avait vu. 

Idem j’ai eu un enfant pourtant la grand-mère avait eu un « PASS droit » sa fille n’est restée qu’une heure pour l’adaptation et s’est enfuie.

Et une maman solo avec 3 enfants qui avait une place pour son dernier, n’a pas voulu et m’a choisie malgré que ce n’était pas évident pour elle au niveau « facture » malgré l’aide au maximum. 

J’ai vu aussi certaines choses et j’en avais fait part à la puéricultrice mais en vain !


----------



## Nounou22 (5 Juillet 2022)

Que font les services de PMI qui doivent contrôler ces établissements ? On se demande. Pour faire suer les assmats pour parfois des choses absurdes, ils sont bien là....mais pour contrôler les crèches, y a plus personne


----------



## Griselda (5 Juillet 2022)

Capri95 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Encore une histoire à faire froid dans le dos.
> Des parents ont portés plainte contre la même micro-crèche, car ils soupçonnaient les gens de la crèche de maltraitance sur leur fille.
> ...


C'est en effet assez inquiétant.
Pour nombre de Parents, le choix de la crêche c'est être rassuré par le fait qu'il y a plusieurs personnes en même temps et donc une surveillance croisée contrairement à l'AM on peut tjrs fantasmer des choses ainsi derrière une porte fermée qd elle est seule avec les enfts.

Ce qu'on néglige dans l'équation c'est que de plus en plus, en crèche publique ou privée, l'argent est le nerfs de la guerre et quand le financier prévaut sur l'humain on prend le risque de générer ces dérapages INADMISSIBLES. Toujours plus d'enfants, toujours moins de personnel présent pour s'en charger = de la maltraitance des salariés qui sont amenés à des missions impossibles et finissent par craquer. Heureusement, la gde majorité se contentent de démissionner, s'échapper de cet enfer et refuser d'y participer. Mais celui ou celle qui pense ne pas pouvoir (parce qu'il a des factures à payer) s'en aller... Je ne dis pas que c'est normal, pas du tout, je dis qu'il est gd temps de chercher tous les responsables et pas seulement l'auteur de l'acte.
On retrouve ces problématique dans ts les métiers de soin (infirmière, EPAD, enseignement...) car on a trop longtemps et de + en + compté sur le sentiment de culpabilité du pion en bas qui va absorber les difficultés à la place de la direction pour que l'humain de qui il s'occupe n'en pâtisse pas. Ms à force de tirer sur la corde, elle lâche et pas tjrs de la bonne façon.

C'est dramatique d'abord pour cet enft et cette famille ms aussi pour l'auteur des faits qui porte sur sa conscience cette déviance inacceptable. Comment se regarder dans le miroir après ça?


----------



## Griselda (5 Juillet 2022)

Je me souviens d'une AM de crèche parisienne qui me racontait comment au bout de 3 mois elle a trouvé la solution dans le port systématique de bouchons d'oreille car, m'a t elle confié, elle avait senti que tout le vacarme de la journée qu'elle supportait "parce que ce sont des petits" n'était pas sans impacte: en rentrant dans le metro, au moindre bruit un peu plus fort que les autres elle avait envie de faire mal à quelqu'un (je la cite!). Et de m'expliquer que parce que sur le papier la crèche compte tous les salariés, y compris la Directrice tjrs en réunion et donc pas du tt à prendre en charge les enfts, ou bien la femme de ménage, elles n'étaient dans la réalité que 2 AMs pour chacune 8 enfants et si l'une d'elle était malade ou en vacances c'était donc 1 AM pour 16 enfants. A savoir que dans l'impossibilité  de répondre aux besoins des petits la tension ne se multiplie pas, c'est pire, c'est exponentiel! Alors à ce moment là, ses bouchons d'oreilles la sans doute permis de ne pas deraper mais jusqu'à quand? Dans de telles conditions, aucun adulte ne devrait se trouver et encore moins des enfants!

On voit émerger partout ces problèmes, tout comme à l’hôpital ou à l'Epad.
C'est tristement logique.


----------



## liline17 (5 Juillet 2022)

Je n'ai pas continuer de travailler en crèche, car je considérais qu'il y avait de la maltraitance institutionnelle du fait du trop grand nombre d'enfants par adulte, violence envers les enfants, entre les enfants et envers le personnel, je n'étais jamais satisfaite de mes journées de travail, alors qu'aujourd'hui, je suis presque toujours contente le soir, bien mieux payée en plus, c'est dommage qu'il n'y ai pas plus d'auxiliaire à devenir AM, la peur de travailler seule probablement, ou de n'avoir pas un logement adapté.
J'avoue aussi que lorsque l'on a l'habitude d'avoir de beaux locaux et plein de matériel, on devient exigeante sur ce point.
Aujourd'hui, c'est encore pire qu'à mes débuts de carrière dans les crèches, enfin, heureusement, pas toutes, mais beaucoup


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Je me souviens d'une AM de crèche parisienne qui me racontait comment au bout de 3 mois elle a trouvé la solution dans le port systématique de bouchons d'oreille car, m'a t elle confié, elle avait senti que tout le vacarme de la journée qu'elle supportait "parce que ce sont des petits" n'était pas sans impacte: en rentrant dans le metro, au moindre bruit un peu plus fort que les autres elle avait envie de faire mal à quelqu'un (je la cite!). Et de m'expliquer que parce que sur le papier la crèche compte tous les salariés, y compris la Directrice tjrs en réunion et donc pas du tt à prendre en charge les enfts, ou bien la femme de ménage, elles n'étaient dans la réalité que 2 AMs pour chacune 8 enfants et si l'une d'elle était malade ou en vacances c'était donc 1 AM pour 16 enfants. A savoir que dans l'impossibilité  de répondre aux besoins des petits la tension ne se multiplie pas, c'est pire, c'est exponentiel! Alors à ce moment là, ses bouchons d'oreilles la sans doute permis de ne pas deraper mais jusqu'à quand? Dans de telles conditions, aucun adulte ne devrait se trouver et encore moins des enfants!
> 
> On voit émerger partout ces problèmes, tout comme à l’hôpital ou à l'Epad.
> C'est tristement logique.


Ah Griselda tu es la. Tu as vu tous mes messages … tu nous manquais … n’est-ce pas GENERAL Metal 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Je me souviens d'une AM de crèche parisienne qui me racontait comment au bout de 3 mois elle a trouvé la solution dans le port systématique de bouchons d'oreille car, m'a t elle confié, elle avait senti que tout le vacarme de la journée qu'elle supportait "parce que ce sont des petits" n'était pas sans impacte: en rentrant dans le metro, au moindre bruit un peu plus fort que les autres elle avait envie de faire mal à quelqu'un (je la cite!). Et de m'expliquer que parce que sur le papier la crèche compte tous les salariés, y compris la Directrice tjrs en réunion et donc pas du tt à prendre en charge les enfts, ou bien la femme de ménage, elles n'étaient dans la réalité que 2 AMs pour chacune 8 enfants et si l'une d'elle était malade ou en vacances c'était donc 1 AM pour 16 enfants. A savoir que dans l'impossibilité  de répondre aux besoins des petits la tension ne se multiplie pas, c'est pire, c'est exponentiel! Alors à ce moment là, ses bouchons d'oreilles la sans doute permis de ne pas deraper mais jusqu'à quand? Dans de telles conditions, aucun adulte ne devrait se trouver et encore moins des enfants!
> 
> On voit émerger partout ces problèmes, tout comme à l’hôpital ou à l'Epad.
> C'est tristement logique.


La crèche que je connais, ils avaient oublié un enfant qui dormait, ce sont les parents arrivés en retard qui ont évidemment donné l’alerte !!!👎🏼👎🏼


----------



## liline17 (6 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> Je n'ai pas continuer de travailler en crèche, car je considérais qu'il y avait de la maltraitance institutionnelle du fait du trop grand nombre d'enfants par adulte, violence envers les enfants, entre les enfants et envers le personnel, je n'étais jamais satisfaite de mes journées de travail, alors qu'aujourd'hui, je suis presque toujours contente le soir, bien mieux payée en plus, c'est dommage qu'il n'y ai pas plus d'auxiliaire à devenir AM, la peur de travailler seule probablement, ou de n'avoir pas un logement adapté.
> J'avoue aussi que lorsque l'on a l'habitude d'avoir de beaux locaux et plein de matériel, on devient exigeante sur ce point.
> Aujourd'hui, c'est encore pire qu'à mes débuts de carrière dans les crèches, enfin, heureusement, pas toutes, mais beaucoup


je voulais préciser que lorsque je parle de violence envers les enfants, ce n'est pas du tout du fait du personnel que je trouvais très courageux et patient, mais de la violence de ne pas pouvoir répondre aux besoins des enfants, faute de temps


----------



## abassmat (6 Juillet 2022)

Une de mes filles a fait un stage en crèche, et bien une des premières règles qu'on lui a dite c'est : on ne fait pas de câlins aux enfants, pas de bisou, on ne les prends pas dans les bras. c'est formellement interdit car sinon ils s'habituent et réclament. Quand un petit se fait mal, on peut lui parler et le soigner mais pas de gestes d'affection. Et pourtant cette crèche est toujours pleine et a très bonne réputation...


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Pour cette petite qui a été retirée de cette même crèche deux médecins ont identifié les marques sur son visage comme étant une gifle potée par un adulte. Comment ça finit classée sans suite??
Il faudrait que cette crèche ferme définitivement


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Avec les réseaux sociaux, les parents peuvent mettre la pression pour ENQUÊTE et même placement de tous les enfants avec FERMETURE de cette crèche. 

Si une AM faisait ça elle aurait droit à quoi ? 

📌 RETRAIT 

Donc pourquoi une crèche ne fermerait elle pas ses portes ?

C’est aux PARENTS (réseaux sociaux + faire une pétition en ligne TRÈS TRÈS FACILE) + la PMI + LA JUSTICE de faire le nécessaire.

Car il faut aussi penser qu’il y aura ENCORE ET ENCORE d’autres enfants.

Et si pas de câlins, pas de bisous  : N’importe quoi ! Un enfant qui en demande on fait quoi ? 

Il faut que les langues se délient et que des visites de « parents témoins » rapportent ce qu’ils voient.  Ne pas se contenter de partir et « JE M’EN FOU ce n’est pas mon enfant ! «


----------



## liline17 (6 Juillet 2022)

le coup des calins et bisous, je ne l'ai jamais entendu, quand je travaillais en crèche, c'est venu plus tard, de toute façon, on n'avais pas le temps d'en faire, alors, ça revenait un peu au même


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Juillet 2022)

J'ai fait une partie de ma formation obligations dans une crèche familiale. La directrice de la structure tiquait car elle n'avait pas un bon "ressenti" concernant les ass. Mats. Elle m'a dit cela sans ciller à peine 5 minutes après mon arrivée le premier jour. Et bien je vous assure que j'aurai pu leur en apprendre ! Des enfants laissés seuls sans surveillance sur des chaises hautes pendant les temps de repas. J'étais hallucinée ! Des nez qui coulent pas mouches, des réflexions sur et devant les enfants et j'en passe croyez moi ! Et à la fin de mon stage entendre dire "finalement c'était pas si mal ! Mais vous êtes l'exception !"


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Avec les réseaux sociaux, les parents peuvent mettre la pression pour ENQUÊTE et même placement de tous les enfants avec FERMETURE de cette crèche.
> 
> Si une AM faisait ça elle aurait droit à quoi ?
> 
> ...


Il est à craindre que la 1ere raison pour laquelle on s'empresse moins vite de faire fermer une crèche c'est
- parce qu'alors voilà un nbr important d'enft tt à coup privé de mode d'accueil, qu'il faudra recaser mais où et à quel prix, à la charge de qui etc...

aussi:

- parce qu'il faut des preuves que ça se soit passé dans cette crèche et une enquête prends du tps

Et pas de câlin? Sérieusement?...


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Il est à craindre que la 1ere raison pour laquelle on s'empresse moins vite de faire fermer une crèche c'est
> - parce qu'alors voilà un nbr important d'enft tt à coup privé de mode d'accueil, qu'il faudra recaser mais où et à quel prix, à la charge de qui etc...
> 
> aussi:
> ...


La 1ere raison devrait être « danger » donc fermeture 

Comme les pizzas Buitoni « insalubre, horreur, rats, et j’en passe et des meilleurs, le pire du pire » et ça tournait et ça tournait 

J’aurais le pouvoir … allez hop FERMETURE Crèche, Buitoni SUR LE CHAMPS, etc etc 

On attend qu’il y ait des morts pour se poser ENFIN les bonnes questions … qu’est-ce qu’on est LENT en France.


----------



## Fleur59 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J'ai lu dans un article que pour nos aînés "il.s devait. aient faire du parcage de vieux". Oui je l'ai bien vu et lu. Il en sera de même pour les enfants. Tiroir caisse c'est ce qui est le plus important. Alors que tout.e assistant.e maternel.elle doit être dans la bienveillance envers les enfants accueillis et le parents sinon c'est direct suspension agrément voir passage en CCPD pour un retrait. Je peux comprendre que beaucoup de collègues jettent l'éponge. C'est plus que scandaleux.
Bonne journée ensoleillée


----------



## abassmat (7 Juillet 2022)

oui pas de câlins. Quand elle m'en a parlé je lui ai dit que c'était surement parce qu'elle était stagiaire et qu'ils pouvaient avoir peur d'un mauvais geste ou qu'elle s'y prenne mal ou qu'elle fasse tomber un petit par accident mais non, ils lui ont bien précisé que non il ne faut pas que les petits s'habitue parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas, ils n'ont pas le temps et qu'ils doivent rester neutre, dans les soins et pas dans l'affection.


----------



## liline17 (7 Juillet 2022)

cette absence de calin, c'est une doctrine que certaines crèches ont adoptées, pas toutes et on commence à réaliser que ce n'est pas bon pour les enfants, qui passent l'essentiel de leur temps d'éveil, en crèche, sans affection.
Les autres crèches n'en font pas par manque de disponibilité


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> La 1ere raison devrait être « danger » donc fermeture
> 
> Comme les pizzas Buitoni « insalubre, horreur, rats, et j’en passe et des meilleurs, le pire du pire » et ça tournait et ça tournait
> 
> ...


Et oui je sais bien!


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Et oui je sais bien!


Griselda ... c’est toi 😉 en médaillon


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Griselda ... c’est toi 😉 en médaillon


Ta photo de dinosore? Je suppose que ça pourrait au vue de mon ancienneté dans notre metier? Mais je n'en detiens pas le record il me semble ;-) !


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Ta photo de dinosore? Je suppose que ça pourrait au vue de mon ancienneté dans notre metier? Mais je n'en detiens pas le record il me semble ;-) !


😧🤭🤕 la photo de ton avatar c’est toi ?


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> 😧🤭🤕 la photo de ton avatar c’est toi ?


YEP!


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> YEP!


😉


----------



## liline17 (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou, la photo de ton avatar, c'est toi? quel long cou


----------



## Misslulu (7 Juillet 2022)

abassmat a dit: 


> Une de mes filles a fait un stage en crèche, et bien une des premières règles qu'on lui a dite c'est : on ne fait pas de câlins aux enfants, pas de bisou, on ne les prends pas dans les bras. c'est formellement interdit car sinon ils s'habituent et réclament. Quand un petit se fait mal, on peut lui parler et le soigner mais pas de gestes d'affection. Et pourtant cette crèche est toujours pleine et a très bonne réputation...


Bonjour
J ai fait exactement la même expérience.  En reconversion professionnelle suite à un licenciement  économique j ai demandé pôle emploi de faire un stage de 15 jours en crèche...je n avais même pas le droit d approcher les enfants, de les consoler..un jour  2 salariés de la crèche critiquaient une collègue et ignoraient un enfant qui avait le nez qui voulait. Au bout d un certain temps l enfant est venu vers moi et je lui ai tout naturellement mouché le nez. Je me suis retrouvé convoqué au bureau de la directrice..


----------



## Aventure (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
La crèche (que cela soit micro crèche ou multi accueil) est synonyme de grande proximité physique entre les professionnelles. 
Des professionnelles qui ont de plus en plus souvent des sensibilités professionnelles différentes : l'une va agir de cette façon avec un enfant, l'autre fera le contraire juste après... 
Cela va créer facilement un malaise, qui va créer des tensions. Tout ceci avec un arrière fond de mauvais stress (car désaccord sur les pratiques pédagogiques, enfants qui doivent s'adapter à des professionnelles différents). 
Contre ces états de faits actuels je ne vois aucune solution, les collectivités étant des nids à dépression. 
Pour moi, la solution se trouverait plutôt dans l'accueil individuel : un référent avec son identité professionnelle et sa "niche affective" au lieu d'être collé (finalement dans l'intimité des autres) à d'autres professionnelles qui sont parfois (voir souvent) dans des problématiques perso et des bombes de stress. 
En crèche il faudrait des professionnels doux et discret avec beaucoup de maturité, hors c'est malheureusement tout l'inverse qui s'y trouve !


----------

